
College Dropout Became Mathematical Genius After Mugging - fogus
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/04/27/real-beautiful-mind-accidental-genius-draws-complex-math-formulas-photos/
======
tel
Malarky. Quite pretty, but the story behind it is malarky.

------
michaelcampbell
> [http://fineartamerica.com/featured/towards-
> pi-3141552779-han...](http://fineartamerica.com/featured/towards-
> pi-3141552779-hand-drawn-jason-padgett.html)

Uhhmm... 3.14155...?

Better than the apocryphal story of pi === 3, I guess, but still.

That said, it IS entitled "TOWARDS Pi", I guess. I fail to see how the picture
represents the decimal shown - can someone explain?

------
jonny_eh
Oh man, I really want to buy this guy's art and put it up in my living room.

Edit: Wow, thanks Google! <http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/jason-
padgett.html>

~~~
trhtrsh
Yeah, read the author description on that page, with the gobbledygook about
fractals and pi and E=mc^2. He's not a mathematical genius; he's an artist who
draws pretty spirographs.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirograph>

~~~
jrkelly
Yep, seems like he is just a bad version of the logo turtle.

------
driverdan
I'm very skeptical of this. Sure the guy draws very nice fractals but have any
of his claims been investigated by mathematicians? How exactly are his
drawings representations of math? How is his pi drawing a representation of
pi?

------
darien
Somebody should contact this guy and ask him to open a kickstarter page to
raise cash for a coffee table book which includes his art with detailed
explanations of the math behind it. Would totally buy it.

------
RollAHardSix
If I were but so lucky. It sounds like he has plans to help the world with his
gift too so good on him.

------
coryl
Makes you wonder how much potential there is in all of us that just isn't
"activated".

------
rsanchez1
I wonder why we never hear stories about the college dropout who became a
mathematical genius after independent study.

